# Victor



## dmk441 (Sep 25, 2014)

Rough, but a pretty unique safety bike. I could use some expert feedback on it. The badge is Overman Victor with the last patent date of 1885.

Email me at dmk441@yahoo.com if you have additional information related to these bikes.

Thank you,

Dave


----------



## walter branche (Sep 25, 2014)

*2,500*

if you decide to sell it ,, walter branche ,,, branchewalter@yahoo.com  407 697 3999  thanks ,


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Amazing!*

Bikes like this need their own section. Antique Bikes pre-1933 doesn't quite seem fitting. Great piece of cycling history right there!


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 25, 2014)

Model "C" spring fork from the early to mid 1890s - very cool find.  There are several excellent examples on line - check it out.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 25, 2014)

*pre-pneumatic?*

Unbelievable! Is this safety a pre-pneumatic hard tire?


----------



## barracuda (Sep 25, 2014)

Am I seeing this right - does the bike have single grip tiller steering?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 25, 2014)

*Ordinary and Pre-Pneumatic section?*



fordmike65 said:


> Bikes like this need their own section. Antique Bikes pre-1933 doesn't quite seem fitting. Great piece of cycling history right there!




Ordinary and Pre-Pneumatic Safety?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 25, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Ordinary and Pre-Pneumatic Safety?




Perfect! Seems these early pieces of ingenuity get lost in a sea of motorbikes and diamond frames. It may not be a very busy section, but would be nice to be able to refer to them in one dedicated area. It's where it all started afterall...


----------



## dmk441 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback so far. Half of the handlebars are broken off, doubtful the guy will ever find the other half, but at least I can copy the other side that is there.

Here is a photo(not mine) of how the bike should look if it would have been preserved. Worth restoring though I'm assuming? I paid enough for it in this condition, but it was worth it to me, earliest one I have come across.


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 25, 2014)

Interesting find Dave! 

You could always have those missing parts made by a craftsman eventually or it would be an interesting wall hanger the way it is.

Have fun with it!


----------



## gkeep (Sep 26, 2014)

*Very interesting!*

Thanks for sharing your find. What a great project for preservation/restoration.

Good luck !

Gary


----------

